

Tell HN: Domain Pigeon now 100% free + Updates every 20 mins - matt1

A little over two weeks ago I launched Domain Pigeon (http://www.domainpigeon.com) on HackerNews and just wanted to update you all on some major changes to the site:<p>First and most importantly, the site is now 100% free. The original business model focused on charging people for a membership, which let them access 3x as many domains as non-members. This was moderately successful, but after some analysis I've decided to focus solely on affiliate revenue. It's not clear that it'll immediately be more profitable, but, it does make it a better service for people looking for domain names...which will hopefully make it more profitable :)<p>Secondly, one of the major complaints about the site was that there was no clear schedule indicating when new domains would be released. With the latest iteration, that has been resolved: Twenty domains are now automatically to the homepage every 20 minutes throughout the day (60 domains/hr or 1440/day). This'll likely change based on how my poor Dreamhost server does...<p>Thank you all for your initial feedback. I hope you enjoy the site.<p>Matt
======
nuclear_eclipse
Any possibility of supporting TLD's other than just .com? Would at least like
to see support for .org and .net, if not more...

~~~
matt1
This is a tough one. When I was trying to find a site for my last app, I
didn't want to buy the .net or .org domain without the corresponding .com
domain. I read somewhere that you miss out on a large amount of traffic if
someone else owns the .com domain for your site since that's what most people
naturally associate with websites. For that reason, I think most people trying
to find a domain name will want to find one that has an available .com domain.

If this is something that a lot of people want though, I can add support for
it. I just feel like it would dilute the site right now.

